# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  [Review] Thử cảm giác nhìn từ tầng 72 của tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam

## cudidi

> *Keang Nam Hà Nội Landmark Tower
> *
> _Địa chỉ: Lô E6, Phạm Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm tòa nhà Keang Nam*



Ở độ cao 346m, tính đến thời điểm hiện nay, Keang Nam được xem là tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam với 72 tầng, bao gồm các khách sạn, chung cư cao cấp, văn phòng, trung tâm mua sắm Parkson, rạp chiếu phim Lotte cinema… Có thể coi đây là một thành phố thu nhỏ với những dịch vụ sang trọng và đẳng cấp. Dù chỉ mới chính thức đi vào hoạt động được hơn năm tháng nhưng Keang Nam đã trở thành cái tên nổi tiếng mà không ai là không biết. Nhân dịp tháng 11 kỉ niệm 20 năm quan hệ giao lưu Việt Nam – Hàn Quốc, didau.org sẽ giới thiệu cho cả nhà một địa điểm đi chơi vô cùng thú vị trên tầng cao nhất của tòa nhà này – tầng 72.


Lấy một vị trí thuận lợi và đặc biệt nhất của tòa tháp, Keang Nam đã mở một địa điểm du lịch, tham quan trên tầng cao nhất, đó là Đài quan sát Sky 72 Landmark. 







Lần đầu tiên được đi thang máy tận 72 tầng, trên một độ cao 346m, cảm giác đầu tiên khá lâng lâng, nhưng ai ai cũng háo hức. Càng lên cao, áp suất không khí càng mạnh nên để tránh hiện tượng ù tai khi đứng trong thang máy, bạn chỉ cần nuốt nhẹ một cái hoặc làm động tác nhai giả là ok ngay.

Một vé lên Đài quan sát là 240k/người, bao gồm phí tham quan, xem phòng tranh 3D, phòng triển lãm, chơi một số trò chơi … 
Còn phí xem phim 5D là 50k/vé.
_Bảng giá cập nhật đến ngày 14/11/2012_













*
Khu ăn uống Snack Bar
*








_
Khu trò chơi



Phòng tranh 3D, máy ảnh càng xịn, chất ảnh càng thật

_


























Còn rất nhều cảm giác thú vị đang chờ bạn khám phá!




> *Keang Nam Hà Nội Landmark Tower
> *
> _Địa chỉ: Lô E6, Phạm Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm tòa nhà Keang Nam*



Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di choi o Ha Noi*

----------


## lovetravel

nhiều trò hay thế!  :love struck:

----------


## acma

Chà tuyệt thật
Làm chuyến post ảnh thoai

----------


## jhonnyboy

hôm trước cũng thấy mấy đứa bạn up hình
kiểu này mình cũng phải đú thoai

----------


## tieuqui

Quá tuyệt
trải nghiệm thôi mọi người

----------


## Chimera

Tuyệt quá
cảm giác thật thú vị

----------


## wildrose

thích thế!
mih cũng muốn thử

----------


## thuty

Đang thấy bảo dịp 8/3 này khuyến mại 50% thì phải

----------

